# question on Golf Carts



## Beanie

I've been thinking about buying a golf cart to easily get around on the property. 
my question is...would they be EMP proof?


----------



## Immolatus

I would have to assume that a gas powered one would be, I think the motor in our friends is basically the same as a snowmobile motor, and theres certainly nothing fancy about it.


----------



## Beanie

Immolatus said:


> I would have to assume that a gas powered one would be, I think the motor in our friends is basically the same as a snowmobile motor, and theres certainly nothing fancy about it.


Many thanks...I thought so but wanted another opinion.


----------



## backlash

Unless your property is flat and smooth I wouldn't get a golf cart.
They have low ground clearance are easy to tip over on a side hill.
You should be able to get an ATV of some sort for about the same price.
As for EMP if it has electronic anything it is susceptible.


----------



## The_Blob

you might want to look into something like a Kawasaki Mule


----------



## ZoomZoom

I had a "golf cart" like the one pictured below. It does fine on hills and was pretty handy for around-the-yard chores. I have 2 friends that have the same machine and it does very well for them. I do heavier chores so I'm sticking with my Kubota RTV.

If you go with battery operated or low ground clearance, it may not do as well.

I don't believe any of them are EMP proof.


----------



## Beanie

Ahhh... good points made...low ground clearance. Some of the property is hilly. 

I'd love to have an ATV but I don't think I could handle it on days when my legs are acting up. (kidney patient) that's why I thought the 'golf cart' would be easier for me.

I just looked up the Kawasaki Mule....Hmmmmmm.


----------



## LincTex

All ignition systems are electronic (solid-state) nowadays, and is suceptible to EMP.

You can use shielding to protect the system, though. Anything can be shielded against an EMP if done properly.

I once had a 1953 Willys M38A1 that had the entire ignition system shielded to prevent radio communications noise... I think it would survive an EMP ok.


----------



## Beanie

LincTex said:


> All ignition systems are electronic (solid-state) nowadays, and is suceptible to EMP.
> 
> You can use shielding to protect the system, though. Anything can be shielded against an EMP if done properly.
> 
> .


good point


----------



## VUnder

We have a couple around the farm, and use them for everything except golf. When all the kids are there, golf carts are going everywhere. It just fits between the corn so I shoved it down the rows with bushel baskets everywhere except where I sat. Feed cows, and try to stay out of their way. We also have a Rhino and it is like a little jeep. We put a tool box across the front of the bed, winch on the front, and a good trailer hitch. The only problem I had so far with the golf carts was the electric one. The armature on the motor stripped out and the piece in the rear end stripped too. Just from age and wear. I ordered the parts off ebay and fixed it. I have worked on some. Some other people here are retired and have a 100 cows or so, and all they have is a golf cart. It kept quitting when it got hot. Ended up being all that tall grass was pulled into the cover on the engine and blocking air flow and the coil was getting too hot. It was a gas model. They pulled calves with it at birthing, took bales of hay, carried feed, rounded them up, did it all with a golf cart. I would suggest if you get a chance, put some grip tires on the back, that helps a lot. Golf carts save a lot of walking around our place. We operate four egg laying houses with 50,000 chickens laying 30,000 eggs a day and have other livestock also. Nice on those days when you have a whole crew working, such as clean out, or changing chickens, baling hay, and everybody can load up on the golf carts and go in for lunch or go back to your vehicles when the day is over. That way we can leave all the tractors, bobcats, and trucks where the work is. I think they are very handy and don't give much trouble. I think the one that stripped the rear end was an '82 model, so no telling how many miles on it.


----------



## Magus

Beanie said:


> I've been thinking about buying a golf cart to easily get around on the property.
> my question is...would they be EMP proof?


Anything involving a memory chip is toast,get an old one and keep a set of batteries WITHOUT THE ACID IN THEM.

EMP fries wet cells too.


----------



## worldengineer

We have had good luck with our golf-cart. Gas powered so it doesn't need a charge, and it is good on gas. Ours has a lift kit under it with larger tires so it can cross small to medium obstacles. The golf bag straps on the back were removed and aluminum boxes were put on it for increased storage. Another benefit of it is you can jump other vehicles off with it in more secluded locations.


----------



## Tirediron

I have seen several older electrics modifed to run with a small gas or diesel engine, any small pre electronic engine should be as emp proof as anything.


----------

